
Graph and Network Analysis: Tutorial, datasets and code - alexmr
http://mlg.ucd.ie/summer
======
showerst
If you're interested in this, I highly recommend the book Networks, Crowds,
and Markets [1]. It's an awesome (undergrad-level) introduction to graph
theory, and has a ton of practical information on how it applies to modelling
networks of people, as well as economic things like auctions and (game-theory)
games. Since it's a textbook, it also has full exercises and advanced
materials.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Networks-Crowds-Markets-Reasoning-
Conn...](http://www.amazon.com/Networks-Crowds-Markets-Reasoning-
Connected/dp/0521195330)

------
mahmud
I really enjoyed dabbling with JUNG: Java Universal Network/Graph Framework

<http://jung.sourceforge.net/>

------
doktrin
Is the full tutorial available? The presentation slides are great, by the way.

------
JonnieCache
Thanks, these look useful.

